# Happy Holidays Everyone!



## Marco (Dec 22, 2006)

Just want to wish all the forum members a Happy Holiday's, Christmas, Kwanza, Hanukka and everything in between, and a safe New Years!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2006)

YES!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Holidays & New Year, Marco!


----------



## Heather (Dec 22, 2006)

And to all, from me as well. 
Merry Christmas and all that jazz.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 22, 2006)

Jon


----------



## Barbara (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 22, 2006)

For those of you celebrating Christmas may the day be filled with joy and family!! Wishing all of you a healthy and happy new year filled with blooms


----------



## Wendy (Dec 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all of my forum friends and may 2007 be the best year ever for you!!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2006)

I hope everyone has a great holiday season, no matter what faith or lack thereof.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy holidays to everyone! Since I don't have addresses, here is my holiday card for this year....


Happy Holidays to everyone!!! Eric


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Dec 25, 2006)

I would like to wish everyone a happy holiday season and all the best for 2007.

Rob


----------



## Heather (Dec 25, 2006)

*My mom has this crazy amaryllis blooming like no tomorrow*


----------

